
Google’s AI is being used by US military drone programme - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/07/google-ai-us-department-of-defense-military-drone-project-maven-tensorflow
======
supermdguy
The article isn't very clear on this, but it sounds like "Google's AI" is just
Tensorflow, possibly with a pretrained object detection model.

